# Strange things you find wile metal detecting



## east texas terry (Jul 30, 2022)

Found these two Emu egg in a East Texas  sawmill ghost a few year ago


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 30, 2022)

east texas terry said:


> Found these two Emu egg in a East Texas  sawmill ghost a few year agoView attachment 238785View attachment 238786


That's all you got, are there a lot of Emu's running around in East Texas?


----------



## east texas terry (Jul 30, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> That's all you got, are there a lot of Emu's running around in East Texas?


A few year back  they turn them out when the market went bad.   There is no Emu,s  now running a round now I guess they could not live in the  East Texas woods


----------

